# Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme True Copper Heatsink



## bumike (10. November 2008)

Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich den T*hermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme True Copper Heatsink* im mein *Lian-Li PC-A71* eingebaut. Da der Kühler fast 2kg wiegt, mußte ich das Gehäuse verstärken, sodass das enorme Gewicht des Kühlers nicht das Mainboard belastet:

*Material-Liste:*
-Alu-Flach-Profil 40 x 3mm
-Alu-U-Profil 12 x 10 x 1,5mm
-Nieten 3mm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Anordnung der Profile:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Profile zugeschnitten und auf MB-Tray:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Profile auf MB-Tray genietet:*
Die Bohrungen für die Backplate wurden vorab bei verschraubtem Mainboard auf das MB-Tay übertagen. Von der Lage der Backplate-Bohrungen sind natürlich auch die Positionen der Profile abhängig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Montage der Backplate:*
Die U-Scheiben dienen zur Unterfütterung der Backplate, damit die Höhe der transparenten Kunststoff-Folie der der Montage-Hülsen entspricht.
Bei diesem Gehäuse sind es 6,5mm
Diese Höhe muß so genau wie möglich eingehalten werden, damit sich später das Mainboard nicht verformt.
Übrigens, wie man sieht habe ich nicht die Original Backplate verwendet. Weil, bei dieser hier die Hülse eine Gewindelänge von 8mm haben und außerdem demontierbar sind. Die Gewindelänge ist wichtig, weil die Backplate nachher von hinten und durch die Verstärkung verschraubt wird und von vorne die Schrauben (mit den Federn) eingeschraubt werden, die den Kühler halten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Monierte Backplate-Hülsen:*
Nicht voll angezogen…



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Backplate nur aufgelegt:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=44392&stc=1&d=1226352425

*Test-Montage Bild 1:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Test-Montage 2 (mit Kühler):*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ansicht von Hinten:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*MB-Tray montiert:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*... und FERTIG von vorne:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... achso nochwas: Es hält!   

PS: Nachbau auf eigene Verantwortung! 

Grüße bumike


----------



## exa (10. November 2008)

sehr nice...

wie sind denn die temps im vergleich zu vorher???

und bitte die bilder auf max 900pixel breite verkleinern!!!


----------



## bumike (10. November 2008)

exa schrieb:


> sehr nice...
> 
> wie sind denn die temps im vergleich zu vorher???
> 
> und bitte die bilder auf max 900pixel breite verkleinern!!!


 
guckst Du hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-copper-heatsink-neu-im-pcgh-testlabor-5.html

Grüße


----------



## Shibi (11. November 2008)

Meinst du wirklich, dass so ein Aufwand nötig ist? Ich werde ihn erstmal einfach so einbauen und gucken was passiert. 
Muss ich nur vorher die Grafikkarte polstern, falls er runterfällt. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## bumike (11. November 2008)

Shibi schrieb:


> Meinst du wirklich, dass so ein Aufwand nötig ist? Ich werde ihn erstmal einfach so einbauen und gucken was passiert.
> Muss ich nur vorher die Grafikkarte polstern, falls er runterfällt.
> 
> mfg, Shibi


 
Hi Shibi, 
ich würde sagen ja. Die 2kg Kupfer, bei so nem hohen Kühler, das ist mir zu heikel. 
Da kann ich Dir nur viel Glück wünschen!  

Grüße


----------



## Maggats (12. November 2008)

der kühler wird nie im leben abfallen, auch ohne diese schienenkonstruktion. vielleicht verbiegt sich das pcb ein wenig aber mehr wird nicht passieren.


----------



## Jason197666 (12. November 2008)

Sehe ich genauso. Trotzdem ist die Konstruktion von bumike ziemlich bemerkenswert.


----------



## Shibi (12. November 2008)

Auf alle Fälle eine gute Idee, wenn man viel auf Lans geht und den Kühler nicht jedesmal demontieren möchte.


----------

